# Msmofet's Tricolored Quinoa & Orzo Pilaf



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2011)

Msmofet's Tricolored Quinoa & Orzo Pilaf
 
There is rice a roni and pasta roni now there is MsM's twisted quinoa roni!! 
 
4 -5 Servings
 

1/4 cup White Quinoa
1 TBS EVOO
1 small onion
1/4 cup Black Quinoa
1/4 cup Red Quinoa
1/4 cup Orzo pasta
1-1/2 cup stock (flavor of choice to compliment the entrée) or water  
Ground sea salt - to taste
Ground peppercorns - to taste
3 - 5 strands of saffron - optional
 
 

Chop onion - small dice.
Place quinoa in a fine sieve (strainer)and rinse  well under water for about 2 minutes.
Heat EVOO in pot then add the onion and sweat for 2 minutes.
Add quinoa and orzo and cook stirring till pasta is slightly golden.
Add  stock (or water) and bring to boil.
Add ground sea salt and ground peppercorns to taste and the saffron.
Reduce heat to a simmer.  
Cover and cook for between 30 and 35 minutes.  
Turn off heat and let sit covered for an additional five minutes.  
Fluff and serve.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Copied and pasted.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 15, 2011)

Very impressive, MsMofet 
Colorful, great texture, screams nutrition, 
and a well presented opening post...yumm


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Very impressive, MsMofet
> Colorful, great texture, screams nutrition,
> and a well presented opening post...yumm


 Thank you Molly!!

Patty please post your review when you try it.


----------



## Kur (Jan 15, 2011)

Yummy! I'm going to try this in my pressure cooker... should knock it down to roughly 10 minutes. I bet my other half would appreciate the addition of orzo... It will temper the nutritious nature of the quinoa on his 'healthy-food sensitive' palate...  Before now I've mixed quinoa with rice or tons of veggies - this is a new twist!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2011)

Kur said:


> Yummy! I'm going to try this in my pressure cooker... should knock it down to roughly 10 minutes. I bet my other half would appreciate the addition of orzo... It will temper the nutritious nature of the quinoa on his 'healthy-food sensitive' palate...  Before now I've mixed quinoa with rice or tons of veggies - this is a new twist!


 I haven't tried this in the pressure cooker yet. It would disappear in the 6 qt pot! LOL

AND I served this with a chicken and veggie stir fry tonight. Two hours after I ate I tested my blood sugar and it was 70.


----------



## Kur (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, I have a tiny itsy-bitsy electric one, just perfect for this. I might have to adjust liquids though, not sure...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 15, 2011)

You're our Confetti girl, Ms.M.

First confetti soup and now confetti Pilaf.....who knows where this can take you. 

Once again this looks like a keeper of a recipe.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> You're our Confetti girl, Ms.M.
> 
> First confetti soup and now confetti Pilaf.....who knows where this can take you.
> 
> Once again this looks like a keeper of a recipe.


 LOL Thank you! This picture surprised me. It is a crop of my dinner plate picture. The detail is amazing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 15, 2011)

msmofet said:


> LOL Thank you! This picture surprised me. It is a crop of my dinner plate picture. The detail is amazing.



Which leads me to ask......what kind of a super duper camera do you use?  Your pictures are all out of this world, like a professional.  Secrets please?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Which leads me to ask......what kind of a super duper camera do you use? Your pictures are all out of this world, like a professional. Secrets please?


Thank you K!  Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ7 only 6 megapixels. I do the best I can. Sometimes I take 20 pix to get 1 good one! I can't figure out how to take a good pic in macro!! Can someone tell me the secret?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 15, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you K!  Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ7 only 6 megapixels. I do the best I can. Sometimes I take 20 pix to get 1 good one! I can't figure out how to take a good pic in macro!! Can someone tell me the secret?




You gotta get real close with macro.. no.. I mean closer.. closer.. closer.. keep the lens out of the food though..


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> You gotta get real close with macro.. no.. I mean closer.. closer.. closer.. keep the lens out of the food though..


 *NOT* with the zoom just move in close?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 15, 2011)

Very close.. very very close...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 15, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Very close.. very very close...



It sounds like he's trying to lure you in so they can pelt you with the arsenal Kathleen has amassed for the food fight.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 15, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It sounds like he's trying to lure you in so they can pelt you with the arsenal Kathleen has amassed for the food fight.



Oh.  Bah.  I must say!

Try to help someone and what do I get.  Sheesh.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 15, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Oh.  Bah.  I must say!
> 
> Try to help someone and what do I get.  Sheesh.



*ducking and running*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

I copied and pasted this one MsM!  Been looking for something other than making quinoa salad.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I copied and pasted this one MsM! Been looking for something other than making quinoa salad.


 Thank you PF! Let me know what you think. Post your review.


----------

